# Don't panic, you're going to at least get used to it



## EricFassbender (Dec 2, 2016)

Just a message for those having depersonalization/derealization recently... don't panic, it WILL wear down, whatever what happen it will be at least supportable for you and you won't stress so much about it (and that's like in the WORST case scenario so just relax and some deep breed and just stop using drugs and sleep well.


----------



## RedSky (Jan 11, 2017)

I have had it for so long I am way more used to it now than I ever was but it still makes me mad that I have to experience it everday.... on the plus side though I never really "freak out" anymore when it gets too intense.


----------



## Photogenic_Potato (Mar 16, 2016)

RedSky said:


> I have had it for so long I am way more used to it now than I ever was but it still makes me mad that I have to experience it everday.... on the plus side though I never really "freak out" anymore when it gets too intense.


same, glad others can relate


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

I have to partly disagree with your statement, many people have said that they have had it for years and it's still torture and they still panick and freak out. And i'm one of them. i think DP is unique in that manner, often times you actually DON'T get used to it. But of course it also depends on how you approach life, your situation, what's causing it etc etc..


----------



## brizia2093 (Jan 10, 2017)

Seeing other peoples stories I think that some have much weaker dp/dr that they can manage to get rid of it, like me. Ive recovered from it the first time like 5 years and It came back dp/dr, panic attacks, twitching, insomnia , depression etc etc and im recovering again in just a month, most of those symptoms are gone and im only left with little dp/dr. I really feel bad for those that always feel bad and havent recovered not even 10%. Im praying for a fucking miracle , a medicine something for all of those, only us know how much pain this disorder is. Keep strong everyone.


----------



## Lostherheart (Jan 23, 2017)

I can't feel anything emotionally I have two boys that I absolutely cherished before this happened to me and to never be able to feel love for them again... I don't think I can ever get used to that!#!# You statement is absolutely asinine


----------



## Notme (Jan 12, 2017)

...as the years pass I keep hoping every day...


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Well, great! I don't want to get used to it!!!


----------



## Jjj123 (Jan 10, 2017)

ya fuck that dude. i've never once even considered the possibility of not making a full recovery.


----------



## seizedbydivine (Jan 27, 2017)

I don't actually mind my DP. Is that weird? Am I suppose to?


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

this is the least inspiring thread title of all time lol



Jjj123 said:


> ya fuck that dude. i've never once even considered the possibility of not making a full recovery.


too right



seizedbydivine said:


> I don't actually mind my DP. Is that weird? Am I suppose to?


id say thats weird. but each to their own!


----------



## EricFassbender (Dec 2, 2016)

Sorry guys, I'm depressed too eh


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Ok i dont mean to be negative in any way...Im actually going to play the realist here...

If you dont know the difference STOP reading know...Cos it will trigger every newcomer or struggling person on here otherwise...

I can tell you that after 20 plus years of DP you DO NOT get used to it....What happens is you accept the fact that its for life and because you recognise all of the different crazy symptoms that youve had over the years for the bullshit they really are you become desensitized to them...

I dont suffer anywhere as near as badly with my DP or anxiety as I used to in the earlier years but I can tell you from personal experience I am not USED to DP and I still despise it for what it is....It has actually left me quite depressed and lost after all these years....When your a 6 out of 10 usually and then you go to zero out of 10 from time to time you learn to just soldier along with life as best ya can...You stop trying to achieve that wonderful ten out of ten happiness that life was supposed to bring us all because you realise its not realistic for you in your life time...

You just get on with things as best you can....I have basically stopped caring about the trials and tribulations of everyday life and have started looking after myself and my own needs.....If you told me the world was gonna end tomorrow I would be ok with that....Just like if you told me I was gonna live to be 150 but still have DP I would be ok with that too....Its not that im numb to emotion...Its that I just take life and DP for what they are now...Sometimes tough...sometimes ok...sometimes miserable...sometimes even happy.....

I live in the here and now...I live for today....I dont care anymore what happened in the past and I dont care anymore whats going to happen in the future...

There are 2 sure ways to keep this awful condition alive and kicking....Constantly dreading the future (Anxiety) AND Constantly regretting the past (Depression)

But how do you stop these thought processes from going on inside a DP sufferers head...I really have no idea...Thats the million dollar question...


----------



## devin44 (Nov 19, 2014)

Here's an example of a problem I think I've identified with DP sufferers: we're trying to categorise 'depersonalisation' as a singular illness like diabetes or something. Having suffered three very different flavours of DP in my life, I think the truth is more that there is a vast range of experiences that we're trying to group together. My mildest form didn't affect my day-to-day life too much at all on the surface. At the moment I'm unable to work!

The point I'm aiming at here is that making grand pronouncements and generalisations about this condition is largely reductive and counterproductive. We all have vaguely similar experiences but they're not the strictly the same. And of course we're all different people reacting to these experiences. Saying 'you'll definitely get used to it' is just as silly as saying 'you'll never get used to it'.


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

I think Eric's basic message was a good one, and it came from a good place. Nothing wrong with trying to prevent others from becoming hopeless. And when you look at it very broadly, many people do recover, and the ones that don't do tend to make some sort of peace with it over time. That's inevitable to some degree, because basically we go through a grieving process for ourselves, which is probably similar to someone close to us dying, for instance. At first we might panic, then comes despair/hopelessness, followed by possibly anger or some other similar emotion, then finally acquiescence. But it's more a case of being resigned to the situation, rather than full acceptance of it, and I think there's a key difference there - that being that there's a kind of subdued but ongoing resentment of DP, even after a long time.

I think overall, DP can become an emotional topic for many, especially if endured for years. Totally understandable too, because it can feel like being psychologically confined to a wheelchair for the rest of your life. That, and the symptoms are experienced daily, so we don't get a chance to get a breather and let time properly heal our wounds. Still, I don't think it's necessarily wrong to encourage the idea of hope. Some of us have probably given up somewhat, myself included, but that doesn't mean others can't recover - they may indeed even get used to it. One person has already said they enjoy it in this thread, which I will admit sounds strange, but whatever works. In any case, I do still want my fellow sufferers to have hope and do well, even if I'm not progressing.


----------



## brizia2093 (Jan 10, 2017)

Besides being dp i think some people here are depressed and those two get along do well. Before trying to get rid of dp see what its triggering it. You cant get rid of it if you feel depressed or have anxiety. Many people here are obviously very depressed.


----------



## pownder (Aug 14, 2016)

There is no way to get used to a bloody thing that drains your memory, your stamina, your personality, your dreams, your sense of self and so on.

And nobody believes you...


----------



## Deb.B (Feb 22, 2017)

I have DP for 12 years now and i think yes if you keep calm and accept life with the disorder (which takes a long time and is very difficult from my experience) it does make life that bit easier with it but to this day if i get a DP attack/wave that lasts too long or is really intense, i still go into panic and get extremely upset. I think its like a bad trip and you can always lose control over staying calm no matter how long you have it


----------

